# huge dog



## hozy6 (May 16, 2008)

this would have to be one of the biggest dogs ive ever seen


----------



## Vincent21 (May 16, 2008)

Wow, it's almost bigger than that horse.


----------



## Australis (May 16, 2008)

If only it was real..


----------



## thals (May 16, 2008)

yep have seen that dog pic before, neapolitan mastiffs are truly awesome dogs! But not so sure this one is real :?


----------



## Elibum (May 16, 2008)

That sure is a large dog. 
I remember last time i went to take my dogs to the vet and there was a New Foundlands? dog there... Never seen any breed that big before.. But i found it really interesting. lol


----------



## jase75 (May 16, 2008)

I dont think its legit !!!!!


----------



## hozy6 (May 16, 2008)

i think that picture is real because ive seen those dogs before they are as big as they look


----------



## warren63 (May 16, 2008)

If a dog got that big his live span wouldnt be very long would it ?


----------



## pete12 (May 16, 2008)

isint that a st bernards


----------



## Gabi_79 (May 16, 2008)

Hahahaha suckers, you can do lots with photoshop


----------



## Hsut77 (May 16, 2008)

http://urbanlegends.about.com/library/bl_hercules_worlds_biggest_dog.htm

Photoshop


----------



## hozy6 (May 16, 2008)

yeah but the funny thing is that dog might be photo shopped but that breed of dog is massive


----------



## TWENTY B (May 16, 2008)

if thats a photoshop, it's a very good one..
looking at the photo blown up so you can see every pixel, it blends right in my eyes.. but the horse doesn't look very big, maybe only younf still
so that may be a little decieving


----------



## FAY (May 16, 2008)

Apparently they used to do it in the movies. Down scale the western towns so that the cowboys looked bigger than they actually were.


----------



## spilota_variegata (May 16, 2008)

If that were real it would weigh over 200 kg  Seen the pic before


----------



## missllama (May 16, 2008)

haha i can picture him riding the dog round while she rides the horse round
its big enough too :S


----------



## hozy6 (May 16, 2008)

spilota_variegata said:


> If that were real it would weigh over 200 kg  Seen the pic before



from what it says on the site the dog weighs like 123kg


----------



## Aslan (May 18, 2008)

*Hozy *- Consider that the guy in that photo must weigh close to 100kgs - then look up some photos of Neopolitan Mastiffs - that's not real...

There is no doubt they are large dogs - but nowhere near that size...


----------



## SNAKEBOY33 (May 18, 2008)

Would'nt Want Him To Hump Your Leg.


----------



## hornet (May 18, 2008)

hozy6 said:


> from what it says on the site the dog weighs like 123kg



but the photo is fake


----------



## misssullivan (May 18, 2008)

Even if it is real, that horse is only very small. less than 14 hands 4 sure!


----------



## Tatelina (May 18, 2008)

I remember that photo doing the rounds years ago...not real.


----------



## AustHerps (May 18, 2008)

lol. Neo's are indeed a big dog, but not a tall dog... They do commonly reach 100Kg's though 

Cheers,
Aaron.


----------



## euphorion (May 18, 2008)

cute, but totally fake. Neos are big but not that big


----------



## bredli_lover (May 18, 2008)

definitely photoshopped....


----------



## nuthn2do (May 18, 2008)

The right hip of the man has a chunk missing from a accidental click of a cloning tool !! Obviously repairing that was overlooked when they finished the photoshopping


----------



## rockman (May 18, 2008)

My 6 year old Neo is pushing around 78 - 80 kgs at the moment . Keeping in mind that he is not in his prime anymore . 
80kgs of unhappy puppy coming at you quickly seems to keep people away ( and the mother-in-law ) . LOL


----------



## Chappy (May 18, 2008)

Another photo of that breed here!! 







Seems real to me especially if you look up Wikipedia and the info they have on the breed.


----------



## Aslan (May 18, 2008)

Chappy said:


> Another photo of that breed here!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Different breed - and still looks photoshopped...


----------



## Chappy (May 18, 2008)

We certaintly are a nation of sceptics arent we !! 

I think i could take a photo of the wall with a picture on it and people will still say its Photoshopped. :lol:


----------



## hozy6 (May 18, 2008)

Aslan said:


> Different breed - and still looks photoshopped...



now if that dog was real that would be alot of poop to clean and it could eat a small army


----------



## Pythonking (May 18, 2008)

http://www.truthorfiction.com/rumors/h/hercules.htm the truth


----------



## spilota_variegata (May 18, 2008)

hozy6 said:


> from what it says on the site the dog weighs like 123kg



Something for you to make a comparison with, a 200 kg tiger with a man. If the dog was real, I'd say he'd be every bit (and a bit more) heavier


----------



## rockman (May 18, 2008)

Chappy said:


> Another photo of that breed here!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spilota_variegata (May 18, 2008)

I bet that woman feels safe to walk wherever she wants when she's with that dog


----------



## Lesa (May 18, 2008)

My boy is big.... but NOWHERE near _that_ big!


----------



## scorps (May 18, 2008)

we used to breed neo's they get really big, no idea if its legit or not but yeah thats one big dog


----------



## FNQ_Snake (May 18, 2008)

Wow, photoshop is sooooo cool!


----------

